# GTA IV



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

IGN gives GTA IV the first 10.0 since Soul Calibur in 1999.

GTA IV is set to sell $400 million in one week, more then Gone With The Wind has grossed internationally since it's debut in the 1930's.

3 Days...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thats nuts, i might pick it up for ps3 but i dunno ...


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

dam! $400 millon sold in the first week, i do think it is going to be a perfect game, thats why it came out 6 months later than what it normaly was suppose to come out, to add another part onto the game, and make sure there is no glitches. i give it a 10.0 too!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i am getting pretty excited, i had a nice drunken rambling conversation about it last night, the guy i was talkin to got all philosophical and started explaining why it was gonna be the "perfect game", haha. i'm actually pretty glad i don't have a job, i have it pre-ordered, so i'm gonna stroll in on tuesday and spend the next few days gettin my gta 4 grind on


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Kyle2154 said:


> IGN gives GTA IV the first 10.0 since Soul Calibur in 1999.
> 
> GTA IV is set to sell $400 million in one week, more then Gone With The Wind has grossed internationally since it's debut in the 1930's.
> 
> 3 Days...


thats pretty crazy, but then again ... Gone with the Wind sucked ass.

how is this one supposed to be better than the last? just better graphics but is it still going to be the same "steal cars, kill everything, and do missions" style of play?
cus if it is, im alright with that.... might have to get PS3....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nick G said:


> IGN gives GTA IV the first 10.0 since Soul Calibur in 1999.
> 
> GTA IV is set to sell $400 million in one week, more then Gone With The Wind has grossed internationally since it's debut in the 1930's.
> 
> 3 Days...


thats pretty crazy, but then again ... Gone with the Wind sucked ass.

how is this one supposed to be better than the last? just better graphics but is it still going to be the same "steal cars, kill everything, and do missions" style of play?
cus if it is, im alright with that.... might have to get PS3....
[/quote]

i think the coolest thing about this one is the multiplayer... i can't tell you how many times i sat around talkin with my friends about how cool it would be if we could play multiplayer deathmatches in the old games


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

This is also the first game on the 4th engine and the first game on next gen consoles.

This should be a 1-2 punch for everything from graphics to explosions/bullet holes. The multiplayer is sure to be enjoyable. That is probably where I will spend 90% of my time once completing the single player.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ahh... yeah multi player does sount pretty sweet.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

FYI.

one of the game creators Lazlow was on O&A and claims the xbox is teh better platform for the game because tehy are working on mission expansion packs for it


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> FYI.
> 
> one of the game creators Lazlow was on O&A and claims the xbox is teh better platform for the game because tehy are working on mission expansion packs for it


The extra missions are xbox exclusives. Microsoft paid a pretty penny for them too. IGN says the game runs slightly better on the PS3 and I expected that would be the case. Happy I'm playing on 360.

I wasnt a huge fan of the other GTA games, but this one will be different. Read the review on IGN if you havent. It's going to be an incredible game.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

ill be pciking up a copy for 360, probably not on opening night/day though


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Shouldn't we see the game before we rate it a 10.0? I know that IGN wouldn't just arbitarily rank a game before they've played it...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

http://videomedia.ign.com/ev/ev.swf



ChilDawg said:


> Shouldn't we see the game before we rate it a 10.0? I know that IGN wouldn't just arbitarily rank a game before they've played it...


this video has gameplay in it. its the IGN video review


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

IGN said this game is worth $300 and the multiplayer is a game in itself. Can't wait. Add me on PSN IcebergP I'll be playing multiplayer when it comes out.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Shouldn't we see the game before we rate it a 10.0? I know that IGN wouldn't just arbitarily rank a game before they've played it...


im going to go out on a limb here and say its a 10 if it was even a mild improvement on san andreas it would be great but from every teaser i have seen its ten times improved upon san andreas..

hmmm stimulus check comming sooon ...... might be time to bring home a blu ray player that might have just happen to include a game wink wink..


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I think i will rent it on PS3 first


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think it might be worth buying a console for, that trailer looks really awesome.

and im not even really such a video gamer any more. (i play wii daily but thats about it.)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

That vid got me drooling...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Funny


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Mattones said:


> I think i will rent it on PS3 first


lol. you serious? from what they say the GTA IV online 'team deathmatch' is insane with 16 players around the entire city, might as well get in on the action.

or do you own both consoles and you're gonna compare to see which one to get?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I didnt think playing online would be fun (xbox360) but after hearing that gta4 is going to have multiplayer, im buying the stuff to do that along with the game...Bright and early on the day of release, seeing as how it will probably be sold out by late evening.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ill put it this way.

my 360 sh*t itself 2 days ago...is going to take over a month to get it back (and probably a refurb console)..

so today i went and bought a new 360.lol

this game looks f*cking crazy!

i was at ebgames today and one of the guys asked if i had preorderd. i said i did, but that there is no way that im going to pick it up at midnight, as that is when the real (game) freaks come out. i remember going to pick up halo 3 at the midnight launch. i saw 200+ super nerds rioting and throwing chairs because they wanted their games faster! so i turned around and left.lol

the guy at ebgames said that they have 500 preorders for the game! this is a tiny ebgames store!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Puff said:


> i was at ebgames today and one of the guys asked if i had preorderd. i said i did, but that there is no way that im going to pick it up at midnight, as that is when the real (game) freaks come out. i remember going to pick up halo 3 at the midnight launch. i *saw 200+ super nerds rioting and throwing chairs because they wanted their games faster! so i turned around and left.lol*


hahaha, reminds me of when i went to see LOTR the night before it came out, same deal nerds doin all dressed up like wizards and what not.

but we were so high, there was no way some nerds were preventing us from seeing it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i was at ebgames today and one of the guys asked if i had preorderd. i said i did, but that there is no way that im going to pick it up at midnight, as that is when the real (game) freaks come out. i remember going to pick up halo 3 at the midnight launch. i *saw 200+ super nerds rioting and throwing chairs because they wanted their games faster! so i turned around and left.lol*


hahaha, reminds me of when i went to see LOTR the night before it came out, same deal nerds doin all dressed up like wizards and what not.

but we were so high, there was no way some nerds were preventing us from seeing it.
[/quote]

lmfao.

my gf came with me to pick up the game. as i approach the entrance to the mall i see some picnic chairs thrown into a wall in a pile. i look inside and there's a bunch of nerds (tight black jeans, scrubby tshirts, glasses, greasy hair, acne) running around in circles, throwing things, trying to flip over bolted down benches, all the while screaming "HAAALLLOOOO!!! WE WANT OUR HALO!!!". they were pounding on the glass walls of the store and everything.

i looked at my gf, she looks back at me. we both burst out laughing, then i said, "f*ck it. ill get it tomorrow" and walked back to my car. we laughed the whole drive home.

the next day when i went to pick it up the "big" games nerd that works at the store was getting me my copy. i asked him how it went the night before. he rolled his eyes and said, "man...some people are f*cked up...i had to play bouncer at the door and turn some rowdy kids away."

they needed a games bouncer! that made me laugh even harder.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

haha, the video game bouncer.... bet it wouldnt have to be that big of a guy..
reminds me of the simpsons where homer saves mark hamill from all the star wars nerds...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I got it preordered on gamestop.com.. it will ship out on the 28th and land on my doorstep on the 29th. Its like waiting for a shipment of fish to arrive.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

every single review I've seen says its performs beyond expectation!!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

My most trusted source, game informer, gave it a 10. I have no doubt this game will be amazing. I'm getting it at midnight tonight at gamestop. Cant wait!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll be picking this game up tomorrow after work from gamestop. I'll play a few single player missions and then hit up multiplayer.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

mori0174 said:


> My most trusted source, game informer, gave it a 10. I have no doubt this game will be amazing. I'm getting it at midnight tonight at gamestop. Cant wait!!!


I know, I'm going to get in line at 10:00 tonight.

The guy at the store this morning, when I went to finish paying it off, was like "Hey we have over 500 preorders here, if you want out before like 2 in the morning, you better be in line around 10:00"

That 2 hours will suck, but I want the game tonight!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

More gameplay footage

http://www.liveleak.com/e/879_1209222819


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

It won't even be the best game this year. Wait till "Spore" comes out.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I think it will be game of the year. Especially if it breaks the record this week in sales.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> More gameplay footage
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/e/879_1209222819


awesome how he can get drunk in this game


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

And look how lame San Andreas looks compared to this, lol :

http://www.liveleak.com/e/a27_1184861676


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> And look how lame San Andreas looks compared to this, lol :
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/e/a27_1184861676


Man I remember San Andreas having better graphics than that? Crazy........its come along ways.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

San Andreas's graphics sucked, even by PS2 standards - but to be fair, the geographical area in the game was humongous so something had to give


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

That video of S.A. is crazy funny!

The future is here guys, 5 and 1/2 hours!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'll probably pick it up around 4-5 p.m. tomorrow, no rush


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it's pissing rain here in vancouver. im HOPING that that keeps some of the younger nerds away from the mall. im doing a driveby at 1130 to see what the lineup is like. i hope the rain keeps up.lol

i went into the store earlier and tried to talk the manager in to slipping me my game early (right before they closed). ive spoken to the guy quite a lot, so he knows me now. i had him considering it for a bit, then told him that i was just kidding around trying to see his reaction. he was relieved.lol

if i dont grab it tonight ill be getting it around lunchtime tomorrow after class. it's going to be VERY hard to get to physics later in the day though...i might get "sick".


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

damn nerds clogging up the city making me late for work


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

niko sounds just like teddy kgb from rounders


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

do i go and check the lineup now...or in 30 minutes...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

My boss is friends with the guy who voiced Niko.









Niko reminds me of the cheesy bad guy in Behind Enemy Lines









View attachment 166794


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.justin.tv/gta4eva2

multiplayer live feed... omg its hilarious what they say to each other


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hahaha!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

OMG I'm going to have to buy a console again aren't I.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Man I love this game.

The controls are taking time to get used to...but damn!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn..I may have to get this for the PS3
I might wait untill next year when I'm done school though lol

If I got it now chances are I will fail everything haha


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

So far the game is great. I love it, and for me that is saying quite a bit. I didn't really care for the other games other than to cause random chaos. This game has a great story line and is much, much deeper. There is so much to do in this game. I have put in almost 7 hours already and haven't gotten very far because there is so much extra content to explore beyond the main missions. I really cant say enough about how much I like this game.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I am absolutely ecstatic that my Xbox broke yesterday !!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i just got mine at meijer. no waiting in line and they had a ton left i cant wait to get home after work and play

anyone know how the multiplayer is yet?


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> http://www.justin.tv/gta4eva2
> 
> multiplayer live feed... omg its hilarious what they say to each other


LOL IVE BEEN WATCHIUNG THIS ALL DAY LOL cant wait to get home and play


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the game is f*cking sweet. i actually ended up getting it at midnight last night. then played it until 330am. the sh*t that some people say is hilarious.

some cop yelled at me, "HEY!! YOU WANT ME TO SH*T IN YOUR MOUTH!!!"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> the game is f*cking sweet. i actually ended up getting it at midnight last night. then played it until 330am. the sh*t that some people say is hilarious.
> 
> some cop yelled at me, "HEY!! YOU WANT ME TO SH*T IN YOUR MOUTH!!!"


'thats why you just gotta love this game.!

/thinks i need to get a ps3 now...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

why get a ps3?

if you get a PS3 then you cant get any of the extra content. there is a "for sure" 10 extra hours of missions coming out in july or august...which the PS3 wont get (lol)

another hilarious thing i heard someone say.

i walked past a black guy. he turned to me and said, "hey man...which way to San Andreas!?"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ can you actually go to san andreas in that game??


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I like stabbing people with the knife and getting into horrible car crashes. Can you rob stores?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> why get a ps3?
> 
> if you get a PS3 then you cant get any of the extra content. there is a "for sure" 10 extra hours of missions coming out in july or august...which the PS3 wont get (lol)
> 
> ...


You get it for the ps3 cause its better looking and loads faster in game. Plus you don't need to have 2 360s to play it.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> why get a ps3?
> 
> if you get a PS3 then you cant get any of the extra content. there is a "for sure" 10 extra hours of missions coming out in july or august...which the PS3 wont get (lol)
> 
> ...


You get it for the ps3 cause its better looking and loads faster in game. Plus you don't need to have 2 360s to play it.








[/quote]
Hahaha well put Back


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

yeah, I've heard a lot of san andreas references in it. the news station was giving a report on chaos in los santos


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Picked it up for 360 today after work - I already feel like I am drowning in the game.... There is SOOO much sh*t going on that I don't feel like I will EVER finish it all. It's amazing so far, even the way they did the opening credits blew me away.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> why get a ps3?
> 
> if you get a PS3 then you cant get any of the extra content. there is a "for sure" 10 extra hours of missions coming out in july or august...which the PS3 wont get (lol)
> 
> ...


You get it for the ps3 cause its better looking and loads faster in game. Plus you don't need to have 2 360s to play it.








[/quote]

possibly smoother (but on my tv it looks amazing anyways), but it loads pretty damned fast on the 360. at least we dont have to upload our games onto the harddrive to play them "faster".lol :rasp:

id rather have tonnes of extra game content than slightly faster load times. it loads faster on the 360 than any of the old ones did on PS2


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i suck at driving in this game, but other than that i love it


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

jmax611 said:


> i just got mine at meijer. no waiting in line and they had a ton left i cant wait to get home after work and play
> 
> anyone know how the multiplayer is yet?


i didnt like team deathmatch online at all. it worked last night but servers have been down all day long on ps3. but it's not any good anyway. city is WAY to big, everyone jumps in a car and just runs over or into each other. people are tiny, even on my 42" auto aim requires no skills just hold in two buttons aim and fire. guns feel like bb guns, i dunno, but ill still play when it gets back online just to do it. single player is awesome. kind of wore out on it though after playin all day.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I heard the PS3 network was down alot over the last couple of days. <









Thank god I have a 360.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Not ps3 servers, its only GTA something w/ rockstar and it's been since around 12 this afternoon till now so far. I heard there was major freezin problem on both ps3 and 360. gamespot posted it in game updates. one thing that sucks i played for about 5hrs today and didnt autosave i had to redo like 4 or 5 missions. sucks.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

How would it be Rockstar causing servers to be down?









from everything im reading its problems with the PS3 network... not trying to bash PS3.

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=336568


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Cause i can play Tekken 5DR and COD4 online just fine. GTA IV worked fine for 12 hrs, then has been out now for exactly 12 hrs. Rockstar said their workin on it, trust me they're hearin it from folks. I played deathmatch and it was like bumpercars, just jump in a car and run over or smash into people. If you been playin COD4 online its hard to compare though.

edit if you got ps3 online works right now 1am central.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

im so pissed i left my game at work yesterday and didnt get to play it


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I played it for a couple hours last night my first impressions.

-So far it hasn't lived up to the hype
-I find walking and moving Niko ackward and not very smooth
- Driving aspect needs some fine tuning, cars don't handle very well

Decent game good story line as always, but not the be all end all in the gaming world. IMO


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I heard PS3 outsourced the servers for GTA to someone else. They saved cost but now have no control over how the operation is run.

Either way, on the 360, multiplayer is sweeeet! I like just getting a crowded party room going. 16 people, full map, just goofin' around. Team objectives do help to give the game purpose when we get bored. We always seem to start up a match after 30-45 minutes of just having fun.

What a blast!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

So how many of the Piranha fury members are on a GTA 4 binge right now ???

What is everyones opinion on the game, you like ? love it ? did it meet all your expectations or did the hype over run the game ?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i got it for ps3 and i like it so far....dont try playing onlne....but i think i will today....

and i think we all suck a driveing in this game


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

We've already got a thread going on this:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=171758


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Do they have it for 360?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I exchanged my 360 at Best Buy yesterday so I came home with a brand new console and a game

So far, it's great. I don't know why people are complaining about driving, seems ok to me... of course you have to use your breaks when turning and you can't just speed like crazy without drifting out of control.

What sucks is I'm going on vacation tomorrow so I won't be able to play for a couple of weeks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Kyle2154 said:


> I like just getting a crowded party room going. 16 people, full map, just goofin' around. Team objectives do help to give the game purpose when we get bored. We always seem to start up a match after 30-45 minutes of just having fun.


Hows the Team Deathmatch/Objectives option work? Do you all run around killing each other, the other team? What kind of options?

I really want to get the game but with my academy date about a few months away, I don't want to be distracted.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

THIS GAME IS AMAZING!! the driving is unbelievably real and i love the high speed motorcycle crashes lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dorianc204 said:


> THIS GAME IS AMAZING!! *the driving is unbelievably real *and i love the high speed motorcycle crashes lol


Thank you.

I think driving's been greatly improved to be more realistic, I don't get why people are complaining


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

after being a forza and gt fan for years and playing those religiously, the driving really does suck in the realistic department, but its ok. you cant shoot out of the windows in forza or use your car as a weapon to lay waste to pedestrians. all in all i luv the game. its the perfect little world that stimulates every violent nerve in my body.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Ya I have been hooked on Gran Turismo 5 for the last couple weeks............ That's what I was comparing it to, but when you have so many other dynamics to a game the vehicle handling slips slightly. Still a great game tho


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great game I love it...Have you guys tried calling backup once you steal the cop car..press LB on xbox 360 and 2-3 cops come at the scene once you call for backup







its pretty cool..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ShoalNotShark said:


> Ya I have been hooked on Gran Turismo 5 for the last couple weeks............ That's what I was comparing it to, but when you have so many other dynamics to a game the vehicle handling slips slightly. Still a great game tho


OK, lol, you guys are comparing it to Gran Turismo, that's like comparing the combat system to that of Call of Duty. I mean compared to previous GTA games, it's very much improved


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Ya I have been hooked on Gran Turismo 5 for the last couple weeks............ That's what I was comparing it to, but when you have so many other dynamics to a game the vehicle handling slips slightly. Still a great game tho


OK, lol, you guys are comparing it to Gran Turismo, that's like comparing the combat system to that of Call of Duty. I mean compared to previous GTA games, it's very much improved
[/quote]
I agree with you it's much improved.... but that's the point it does really well in all departments but doesn't excel in one. I just find it hard when all these sites are saying its revolutionizing gaming


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I like just getting a crowded party room going. 16 people, full map, just goofin' around. Team objectives do help to give the game purpose when we get bored. We always seem to start up a match after 30-45 minutes of just having fun.


Hows the Team Deathmatch/Objectives option work? Do you all run around killing each other, the other team? What kind of options?

I really want to get the game but with my academy date about a few months away, I don't want to be distracted.
[/quote]

Team Deathmatch, yeah is just killing people, in teams. Actually yesterday we just enjoyed playing "gta race" for a couple of hours, it is really slick. I also like Team Mafia Work.

Team Mafia Work is great for using the whole city. The telephone rings and the teams get objectives, first one to steal the car, kill the employee, or whatever bizarre thing he asks, gets paid, team with the most money wins.

The map is FAR to big for Team Deathmatch, so most have been 'sectioning' it off...however with specific points of interest, the whole map can be used for Team Mafia Work, that is probably my favorite as of now.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i was just playing online but no one is on there....do ps3 and xbox player play together?......but my ps3 name is caligreenz ....and me people


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranawick said:


> Ya I have been hooked on Gran Turismo 5 for the last couple weeks............ That's what I was comparing it to, but when you have so many other dynamics to a game the vehicle handling slips slightly. Still a great game tho


OK, lol, you guys are comparing it to Gran Turismo, that's like comparing the combat system to that of Call of Duty. I mean compared to previous GTA games, it's very much improved
[/quote]
I agree with you it's much improved.... but that's the point it does really well in all departments but doesn't excel in one. I just find it hard when all these sites are saying its revolutionizing gaming
[/quote]

It excels in one aspect - environment. Show me another game where you're presented this sandbox style adventure where you have the living city and you have the freedom to explore on your own and do all these cool things.

Granted, I haven't played Saints Row, but from what I read, it's just a cheap GTA knock-off


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

the older driver games gave you an open map to and i think the driving aspect was better. but the shooting sucked. and the pedestrians would jump out of the way of your car all the time. so that sucked to. but the police chases were a lot better


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Ya I have been hooked on Gran Turismo 5 for the last couple weeks............ That's what I was comparing it to, but when you have so many other dynamics to a game the vehicle handling slips slightly. Still a great game tho


OK, lol, you guys are comparing it to Gran Turismo, that's like comparing the combat system to that of Call of Duty. I mean compared to previous GTA games, it's very much improved
[/quote]
I agree with you it's much improved.... but that's the point it does really well in all departments but doesn't excel in one. I just find it hard when all these sites are saying its revolutionizing gaming
[/quote]

It excels in one aspect - environment. Show me another game where you're presented this sandbox style adventure where you have the living city and you have the freedom to explore on your own and do all these cool things.

Granted, I haven't played Saints Row, but from what I read, it's just a cheap GTA knock-off
[/quote]

The driving games are not comparible. It is like trying to compare the game to Madden, they are just trying to do different things. Forza is supposed to be a driving game, and it is a superior driving game. GTA IV is supposed to be an open style sand box game, and it is a superior sand box style game.

Saints Row, which I have, is not as good as GTA IV. GTA IV is superior in every category. Granted Saints Row is 2006...and did break the 'online' barrier for this style game. Saints Row II comes out late this year, it should be more comparible.

In response to someone else, No 360 and ps3 do not play together. I am not familar with the problems PS3 is experiencing. I read an article three days before the game came out that sony was very conserned about their online game play for this game.

I don't favor either console, they are both great and have different pros and cons.

GTA IV Rocks!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

ive played like 6 hours so far and i love it. it shouldnt have gotten all these 10s but its a solid 9.3-9.6 for me. online is fun, although the menu system kind of sucks. deathmatch is pretty boring. the fun games are the team ones where you all pile in a car and do work on the other gangs! but this is a one player game at heart and the more you play the better and better it gets. its really like watching a godfather/scarface movie. easily worth 60 bucks.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackLabel said:


> ive played like 6 hours so far and i love it. it shouldnt have gotten all these 10s but its a solid 9.3-9.6 for me. online is fun, although the menu system kind of sucks. deathmatch is pretty boring. the fun games are the team ones where you all pile in a car and do work on the other gangs! but *this is a one player game at heart* and the more you play the better and better it gets. its really like watching a godfather/scarface movie. easily worth 60 bucks.


Yup. The addition of multiplayer is not even that big a deal for me. I might try it after I beat the one player story line


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> ive played like 6 hours so far and i love it. it shouldnt have gotten all these 10s but its a solid 9.3-9.6 for me. online is fun, although the menu system kind of sucks. deathmatch is pretty boring. the fun games are the team ones where you all pile in a car and do work on the other gangs! but *this is a one player game at heart* and the more you play the better and better it gets. its really like watching a godfather/scarface movie. easily worth 60 bucks.


Yup. The addition of multiplayer is not even that big a deal for me. I might try it after I beat the one player story line
[/quote]
Ya same here. I like the single player aspect. Get around to multiplayer when I have time.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

funniest sh*t happened while playing yesterday.

i had stolen a dodge viper looking car (the one that shoots flames out the side). i was racing along a bridge and barely brushed another car. as i brushed it the flames came out the side, and caught the driver of the car on fire. the guy leaped out of the car screaming, and i laughed.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lmao ofc you did..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's funny, Puff

I punched some pedestrian yesterday for no reason and he started coming towards me shouting menacingly how he was gonna kick my ass so I pull out a gun and aim and he just runs away screaming like a little girl with arms flailing.

It's also awesome how in Hove Beach (Brighton Beach in real life) there's all these crazy Russians who swear at you in Russian and the storefronts have Russian signs


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought the game yesterday at KMART of all places... no lines and had plenty of copies... as crazy as it sounds this is my first REAL taste of GTA--- I played xbox when it was on Ps2 and I sold my reg xbox before it made the switch to both systems--- Altho I have only played for a bit I think the game is AMAZING- the opening really flowed nicely... now after reading these posts I cant wait to get home and play some more-- I dont think it deserves a 10( no game is perfect) but a 9.5 would be about right-

where can I get a gun?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> where can I get a gun?


Either wait for the mission with Little Jacob or kill a cop with your bare hands or a knife and take his gun.

Oh and if you want to understand what the hell Little Jacob is saying to you turn the subtitles on


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> It excels in one aspect - environment. Show me another game where you're presented this sandbox style adventure where you have the living city and you have the freedom to explore on your own and do all these cool things.
> 
> Granted, I haven't played Saints Row, but from what I read, it's just a cheap GTA knock-off


Scarface was way better than any previous GTA games to me. The intro was EPIC, it started off where the movie left off, you lose everything and gotta rebuild your drug empire. It compares to GTA IV to me, aside from the graphics and details which obviously couldn't be done on a ps2 game. But it was a very underrated game, the random convo's with people walking was a lot more interactive. The driving, fighting, shooting, collecting items, making money, customizations all was better. You traveled to different countries instead of just a city. It was pretty awesome, I still havent beat the game it got so hard. Just giving you an example of a game related.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> It excels in one aspect - environment. Show me another game where you're presented this sandbox style adventure where you have the living city and you have the freedom to explore on your own and do all these cool things.
> 
> Granted, I haven't played Saints Row, but from what I read, it's just a cheap GTA knock-off


Scarface was way better than any previous GTA games to me. The intro was EPIC, it started off where the movie left off, you lose everything and gotta rebuild your drug empire. It compares to GTA IV to me, aside from the graphics and details which obviously couldn't be done on a ps2 game. But it was a very underrated game, the random convo's with people walking was a lot more interactive. The driving, fighting, shooting, collecting items, making money, customizations all was better. You traveled to different countries instead of just a city. It was pretty awesome, I still havent beat the game it got so hard. Just giving you an example of a game related.
[/quote]

I had no idea there was even a Scarface video game


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea, it came out for ps2 long time ago then recently came out on 360 I believe. Its real good. The characters are spot on. You can keep hoes at your mansion. You buy funiture and exotics for it, you have a boat house with like 10 diff boats from little bayliner to a cigar boat to go fast boat to flying boat/plane. Garage has like stores like 20 cars, you got a cell phone you call whenever you need a car or something done for you. Do cocaine runs, buy coke, do coke, buy drugs from dealers, organize shipments, pickups, drop offs, deliveries. Got 3 henchmen working for you, you can play as them from their point of view including a hitman. Toward the end of the game you literally got millions and millions of dollars in banks with an entire empire working for you. It's insane. The ONLY thing people complained about, you cant kill random citizens. But it's much more vulgure, graphic n violent. Some fun random things you can do in Miami is goto sperm bank, bet money of toughman type fights, cockfighting buncha other little 'in game' games like GTA


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, yeah, that makes sense: I guess if you play Tony Montana you only kill people that had it coming


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

nobody has talked about the music!!!whats the soundtrack like..if you have time gimmie a list yos.i love the gta music lists.even the damn talk radio.i wont have this game for a lil while.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

The Beat 102.7

DJ: DJ Mister Cee and The Evil Genius DJ Green Lantern
Genre: Contemporary Hip-Hop[3]
Tracklist:

* Styles P - "What's The Problem"
* Uncle Murda - "Anybody Can Get It"
* Qadir - "Nickname"
* Busta Rhymes - "Where's My Money"
* Maino - "Getaway Driver"
* Red Cafe - "Stick'm"
* Tru Life - "Wet 'Em Up"
* Johnny Polygon - "Price on Your Head"
* Swizz Beatz - "Top Down"
* Nas - "War is Necessary"
* Kanye West feat. Dwele - "Flashing Lights"
* Joell Ortiz feat. Jadakiss & Saigon - "Hip Hop (Remix)"
* Fat Joe feat. Lil Wayne - "Crackhouse"
* Mobb Depp feat. Havoc & Prodigy from H.N.I.C. Part 2 Sessions - "Dirty New Yorker D"
* Ghostface Killah feat. Kid Capri - "We Celebrate"
* Styles P feat. Sheek Louch & Jadakiss - "Blow Your Mind (Remix)"
* Papoose - "Stylin'"

[edit] The Classics 104.1

DJ: Mixed by DJ Premier
Genre: Old school hip hop[3]
Tracklist:

* Group Home - "Supa Star"
* Brand Nubian - "All for one"
* Special Ed - "I Got it Made"
* Jeru the Damaja - "D. Original"
* Marley Marl feat. Craig G - "Droppin' Science"
* MC Lyte - "Cha Cha Cha"
* Audio 2 - "Top Billin'"
* Stetsasonic - "Go Stetsa"
* T. La Rock & Jazzy Jay - "It's Yours"
* Gang Starr - "Who's Gonna Take the Weight"
* Main Source - "Live at the Barbeque"

[edit] Electro-Choc
Electrochoc
Electrochoc

DJ: François K
Genre: Modern Electro/Dance Rock[4]
Tracklist:

* Padded Cell - "Signal Failure"
* Black Devil Disco Club - "The Devil in Us (Dub)"
* One + One - "No Pressure (Deadmau5 Remix)"
* Alex Gopher - "Brain Leech(Bugged mind remix)"
* K.I.M. - "B.T.T.T.T.R.Y. (Bag Raiders Remix)"
* Simian Mobile Disco - "Tits and Acid"
* Nitzer Ebb - "Let Your Body Learn"
* Kavinsky - "Testarossa (Sebastian Remix)"
* Chris Lake vs. Deadmau5 - "I Thought Inside Out (Original Mix)"
* Boys Noize - "& Down"
* Justice - "Waters of Nazareth"
* Killing Joke - "Turn to Red"
* Playgroup - "Make it Happen"
* Liquid Liquid - "Optimo"

[edit] Fusion FM

DJ: Roy Ayers
Genre: Funk/Jazz-Fusion
Tracklist:

* David McCallum - "The Edge"
* Roy Ayers - "Funk in the Hole"
* Gong - "Heavy Tune"
* David Axelrod - "Holy Thursday"
* Grover Washington Jr - "Knucklehead"
* Aleksander Maliszewski - "Pokusa"
* Ryo Kawasaki - "Raisins"
* Marc Moulin - "Stomp"
* Billy Cobham - "Stratus"
* Tom Scott & The L.A. Express - "Sneakin' in The Back"

[edit] IF99 - International Funk
IF99
IF99

DJ: Femi Kuti
Genre: Funk & Afrobeat[5]
Tracklist:

* Lonnie Liston Smith - "A Chance for Peace"
* War - "Galaxy"
* The O'Jays - "Give The People What They Want"
* Gil Scott-Heron - "Home is Where The Hatred Is"
* The Meters - "Just Kissed My Baby"
* Mandrill - "Livin' It Up"
* Manu Dibango - "New Bell"
* Fela Kuti - "Sorrow, Tears & Blood"
* Femi Kuti - "Truth Don Die"
* Creative Source - "Who Is He And What Is He To You"
* Hummingbird - "You Can't Hide Love"
* Fela Kuti - "Zombie"

[edit] JNR - Jazz Nation Radio 108.5

DJ: Roy Haynes
Genre: Jazz[3]
Tracklist:

* Count Basie - "April in Paris"
* John Coltrane - "Giant Steps"
* Chet Baker - "Let's Get Lost"
* Art Blakey and The Jazz Messengers - "Moanin'"
* Miles Davis - "Move"
* Charlie Parker - "Night and Day"
* Roy Haynes - "Snap Crackle"
* Sonny Rollins - "St. Thomas"
* Duke Ellington - "Take The 'A' Train"
* Dizzy Gillespie - "Whisper Not (Big Band)"

[edit] The Journey

DJ: A computer
Genre: Ambient/Chillout[3]
Tracklist:

* Global Communication - "8:07"
* Terry Riley - "A Rainbow in Curved Air"
* Steve Roach - "Arrival"
* Michael Shrieve - "Communique 'Approach Spiral'"
* Jean Michel Jarre - "Oxygène, Pt 4"
* Philip Glass - "Pruit Igoe"
* Tangerine Dream - "Remote Viewing"
* Aphex Twin - "Selected Ambient Works Vol. 2 CD2 TRK5"
* Ray Lynch - "The Oh of Pleasure"

[edit] K109 The Studio
K109 The Studio
K109 The Studio

DJ: Karl Lagerfeld
Genre: Disco[6]
Tracklist:

* Peter Brown - "Burning Love Breakdown"
* Tamiko Jones - "Can't Live Without Your Love"
* Gino Soccio - "Dancer"
* Suzy Q - "Get On Up And Do It Again"
* Electrik Funk - "On A Journey"
* Don Ray - "Standing In The Rain"
* Cerrone - "Supernature"
* Rainbow Brown - "Till You Surrender"
* Harry Thumann - "Under Water"
* Skatt Brothers - "Walk The Night"

[edit] L.C.H.C - Liberty City Hardcore
Liberty City Hardcore
Liberty City Hardcore

DJ: Jimmy Gestapo
Genre: Hardcore Punk[7]
Tracklist:

* Murphy's Law - "A Day In The Life"
* Maximum Penalty - "All Your Boyz"
* Underdog - "Back to Back"
* Leeway - "Enforcer"
* Sick Of It All - "Injustice System"
* Cro-Mags - "It's The Limit"
* Sheer Terror - "Just Can't Hate Enough"
* Bad Brains - "Right Brigade"
* Killing Time - "Tell Tale"
* Agnostic Front - "Victim in Pain"

[edit] Liberty Rock Radio 97.8

DJ: Iggy Pop
Genre: Classic Rock[3]
Tracklist:

* The Smashing Pumpkins - "1979"
* Steve Marriott's Scrubbers - "Cocaine"
* Godley & Creme - "Cry"
* The Sisters of Mercy - "Dominion/Mother Russia"
* Stevie Nicks - "Edge of Seventeen"
* ELO - "Evil Woman"
* David Bowie - "Fascination"
* Q Lazzarus - "Goodbye Horses"
* Black Sabbath - "Heaven and Hell"
* Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - "Her Strut"
* Iggy Pop - "I Wanna Be Your Dog"
* Thin Lizzy - "Jailbreak"
* Genesis - "Mama"
* Hello - "New York Groove"
* Queen - "One Vision"
* The Black Crowes - "Remedy"
* Joe Walsh - "Rocky Mountain Way"
* The Who - "The Seeker"
* Elton John - "Street Kids"
* Heart - "Straight On"
* ZZ Top - "Thug"
* R.E.M. - "Turn You Inside Out"

[edit] Massive B Soundsystem 96.9

DJ: Bobby Konders
Genre: Dancehall[3]
Tracklist:

* Burro Banton - "Badder Den Dem"
* Choppa Chop - "Set It Off" (dubplate)
* Mavado - "Real McCoy" (dubplate)
* Jabba - "Raise It Up" (dubplate)
* Bunji Garlin - "Brrrt"
* Richie Spice - "Youth Dem Cold"
* Chuck Fenda - "All About Da Weed"
* Chezidek - "Call Pon Dem"
* Mavado - "Last Night" (dubplate)
* Spragga Benz - "Da Order"
* Bounty Killer - "Bullet Proof Skin" (dubplate)
* Shaggy - "Church Heathen"
* Munga - "No Fraid A"
* Buju Banton - "Driver"

[edit] Radio Broker

DJ: Juliette Lewis
Genre: Alternative Rock[3]
Tracklist:

* The Boggs - "Arm in Arm (Shy Child Mix)"
* Cheeseburger - "Cocaine"
* Get Shakes - "Disneyland, Pt 1"
* LCD Soundsystem - "Get Innocuous"
* The Prairie Cartel - "Homicide"
* Juliette & The Licks - "Inside the Cage (David Gilmour Girls remix)"
* Unkle feat. The Duke Spirit - "Mayday"
* The Rapture - "No Sex For Ben"
* Tom Vek - "One Horse Race"
* Teenager - "Pony"
* Les Savy Fav - "Raging in the Plague Age"
* White Light Parade - "Riot in the City"
* Deluka - "Sleep is Impossible"
* The Black Keys - "Strange Times"
* The Pistolas - "Take it With a Kiss"
* Ralph Myerz - "The Teacher"
* Greenskeepers - "Vagabond"
* ****** - "Wrap it Up"
* !!! - "Yadnus (Still Going to the Roadhouse mix)"

[edit] San Juan Sounds

DJ: Daddy Yankee
Genre: Latin/Reggaeton[3]
Tracklist:

* Calle 13 - "Atrévete-te-te"
* Daddy Yankee - "Impacto"
* Hector El Father - "Maldades"
* Voltio feat. Jowell & Randy - "Ponmela"
* Don Omar - "Salio El Sol"
* Wisin & Yandel - "Sexy Movimiento"
* Tito el Bambino - "Siente El Boom (Remix)"
* Angel y Khriz - "Ven Bailalo"

[edit] Tuff Gong Radio

DJ: Carl Bradshaw
Genre: Reggae/dub[3]
Tracklist:

* Stephen Marley - "Chase Dem"
* Bob Marley and the Wailers - "Concrete Jungle" (The Unreleased Original Jamaican Version)
* Bob Marley and the Wailers - "Pimper's Paradise"
* Bob Marley and the Wailers - "Rat Race"
* Bob Marley and the Wailers - "Rebel Music (3 O'Clock Roadblock)"
* Bob Marley and the Wailers - "Satisfy My Soul"
* Bob Marley and the Wailers - "So Much Trouble In The World"
* Bob Marley and the Wailers - "Stand Up Jamrock"
* Bob Marley and the Wailers - "Wake Up & Live (Parts 1 & 2)"

[edit] The Vibe 98.8

DJ: Vaughn Harper
Genre: Soul/R&B[3]
Tracklist:

* Ne-yo - "Because of You"
* R. Kelly - "Bump N' Grind"
* Mtume - "C.O.D. (I'll Deliver)"
* Alexander O'Neal - "Criticize"
* Ramp - "Daylight"
* Isley Brothers - "Footsteps in the Dark"
* Jodeci - "Freek'n You"
* Lloyd - "Get It Shawty"
* Jill Scott - "Golden"
* Loose Ends - "Hangin' On A String"
* Freddie Jackson - "Have You Ever Loved Somebody"
* Dru Hill - "In My Bed (So So Def remix)"
* Marvin Gaye - "Inner City Blues (Make Me Wanna Holler)"
* Minnie Riperton - "Inside My Love"
* Barry White - "It's Only Love Doing It's Thing"
* C.J. - "I Want You"
* S.O.S. Band - "Just Be Good To Me"
* Ginuwine - "Pony"
* Raheem DeVaughn - "You"

[edit] Vladivostok FM
Vladivostok FM
Vladivostok FM

DJ: Ruslana
Genre: Eastern European music[8]
Tracklist:

* Gruppa Kino - "Gruppa krovi"
* Marakesh - "Jdat"
* Zvery - "Kvartira"
* Seryoga - "King Ring"
* Seryoga - "Liberty City: The Invasion"
* Splin - "Liniya zhizni"
* Basta - "Mama"
* Leningrad - "Nikogo ne zhalko"
* Ranetki - "O Tebe"
* Dolphin - "RAP"
* Glukoza - "Schweine"
* Ruslana - "Wild Dances (Ukranian FM Version)"
* Oleg Kvasha - "Zelenoglazoe Taksi (Club Remix)"

[edit] Talk Stations

The following is an incomplete list of talk radio stations in Grand Theft Auto IV and the programming found on them, as credited in the game manual.[2]

[edit] Integrity 2.0

Host: Lazlow Topics: Talk Radio[3]

[edit] PLR - Public Liberty Radio

Program: The Seance
Host: Beatrix Fontaine
Topics: Talk Radio with listener call-ins[3]

Program: Pacemaker
Hosts: Ryan Mcfallon, Sheila Stafford, Wilson Taylor Sr., Mason Waylon
Topics: Talk Radio[3]

Program: Intelligent Agenda
Hosts: Mike Riley, Brandon Roberts, John Hunter, Zachary Tyler
Topics: Talk Radio[3]

[edit] WKTT - We Know The Truth
WKTT Radio (We Know The Truth)
WKTT Radio (We Know The Truth)

Program: Richard Bastion Show
Host: Richard Bastion (Portrayed by Jason Sudekis)
Topics: Right Wing Political Talk Radio[9]
Other Info: In July of 2007, Rockstar sent out an e-mail to their mailing list subscribers advertising an opportunity to get on the radio in the game. The e-mail included a link to a website with more information. On the website, it was explained that anyone could call a phone number provided and leave a message complaining about America. Select messages would be chosen and would appear on the political talk station WKTT in the final build of the game.[10]

Program: Just or Unjust
Host(s): Judge Grady
Topics: Legal programming focused on the court of law

Program: Fizz!
Host(s): Unknown
Topics: Unknown

[edit] Other In-Game Music

The following is a list of songs that are found in the game, but cannot be heard on any in-game radio stations, as credited in the game manual.[2] Instead, other than the song played during the title sequence, they can be heard exclusively while walking through the interiors of different buildings in the game.

[edit] Music from Building Interiors

* Rick James - "Come Into My Life"
* Rick Ross - "Hustlin'"
* Goldfrapp - "Ooh La La"
* Mystikal - "Shake Ya Ass"
* Nail toner - "A Real Real"
* Step Killian's Angels - "Celtic High"

[edit] Opening Credits Theme

* Michael Hunter - "Soviet Connection - The Theme from Grand Theft Auto IV"

[edit] Soundtrack Releases

[edit] Special Edition Soundtrack

The special edition of Grand Theft Auto IV contains a one disc soundtrack with selected songs featured in the game.[11] The CD contains the following tracks[12]:

1. Michael Hunter - "Soviet Connection (Theme from Grand Theft Auto IV)"
2. Mobb Deep featuring Havoc & Prodigy from H.N.I.C. Part 2 Sessions - "Dirty New Yorker"
3. The Rapture - "No Sex For Ben"
4. Munga - "No Fraid A"
5. Busta Rhymes - "Where's My Money"
6. C.J. - "I Want You"
7. Joe Walsh - "Rocky Mountain Way"
8. Bob Marley & the Wailers and Damian Marley - "Stand Up Jamrock"
9. Seryoga - "Liberty City: The Invasion"
10. Greenskeepers - "Vagabond"
11. Electrik Funk - "On A Journey"
12. Qadir - "Nickname"
13. David Axelrod - "Holy Thursday"
14. Nas - "War Is Necessary"
15. Fela Kuti - "Zombie"
16. Global Communication - "5:23 (Maiden Voyage)"


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

excellent sir thanks very much.

imo they should have moar hevy metul!!!!!

but a more robust and killer soundtrack anyways.thanks again.

good ole lazlow!!!! he cracked me up on the old one


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I got it off wikipedia, so there could be more songs in the game.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i have a copy reserved at the store, i should probably go pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Vladivostok FM rocks


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

and my xbox breaks today


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

[email protected] internet cafe for the win!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i got to play it a few days ago. i'm very critical of games and this sh*t is the bomb diggity. unfortunately, i don't have a console so i'll have to wait to play it at home.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

n3p said:


> and my xbox breaks today


man that sux! one thread thats barely 5 days old and so far two broken xbox's mentioned in it, wonder how many more will break while they play GTA4? Man I am glad I have PS3


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

This song was the first one I heard getting into a car.









* Q Lazzarus - "Goodbye Horses"


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Well i didnt get GTA4 yet so my xbox360 breaking isnt related to the game. Its not fully broken yet, it just tends to freeze up a lot so i have to turn of the power and turn it on again. and sometimes it wont turn on again untill i unplug it for awhile.



> man that sux! one thread thats barely 5 days old and so far two broken xbox's mentioned in it, wonder how many more will break while they play GTA4? Man I am glad I have PS3


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

The time counter in my game says I have played for 17 hours... I have since come to the realization that I am pretty pathetic, but this game kicks ass. I'm going to take a shower now since I have been neglecting personal hygiene. I have a job, I just work my 40 hrs on the weekends! lol

Curley: I'm glad I have a 360 so when the downloadable missions come out I can actually play them! Have fun trying to do that on a PS3..


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I frickin love this game!!!! I played it for 8 1/2 hours non stop without realizing yesterday. Everything about the game is amazing.

My friends brother is the biggest games freak ever, he can master any game after playing it for like 2 minutes. He was playing online yesterday with one of his friends from school, he gets a helicopter, flys over to his friend and picks him up then he flew it while his friend sniped people from out the chopper! I don't know how much truth there is to that but the idea of its frickin awesome isnt it!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i still have not played

i got the game but i got a new bike yestersday and decided to drive it vs play the game

im gonna have to play today its driving me nutz lol


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Sry to here about the bust 360's guys. mines on the brink as well. keeps getting disk errors on cod4! there isnt a swear word with enough force behind it to use in this situation so ill refrain from using any, except for in my horribly distraught mind. A loss of a 360 is comparable to the loss of a girlfriend and should be treated accordingly. So i better go buy beer just to be prepared!

If you like playing this game in a pure cheat free format STOP READING HERE!

If your tired of running out of rpg's, ammo, other forms of carnage, and just not finding the car you want give this url a shot....

http://cheats.ign.com/ob2/068/827/827005.html

i especially like weapons batch 2

O Yah i notice a few guys wanting the names of songs on the game

Zit Song Identifier - 948 555-0100
If you hear a cool song on the radio, dial this number to get a message with the name of the artist and song.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

stupid question but how the heck do you play online? As soon as I put game in, it goes straight to the mission im on in story mode...


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> stupid question but how the heck do you play online? As soon as I put game in, it goes straight to the mission im on in story mode...


hit up on the d-pad, and select multiplayer.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ok...i have a question. where the hell are all the clothes shops and stuff? do you have to drive around and find them? the only one ive found is the friggin "Russian Shop" full of ghetto ass clothes.

also, what about restaurants? the only ones ive found are burger shots and diners.

oh, and by the way. Brucie is friggin hilarious.



Curley said:


> and my xbox breaks today


man that sux! one thread thats barely 5 days old and so far two broken xbox's mentioned in it, wonder how many more will break while they play GTA4? Man I am glad I have PS3








[/quote]

for the record mine broke because A) it was the old model with the old chipset, B) because of misuse (not my myself), and C) it didnt break because of GTA4.

PS3 is having a hell of a lot more problems with GTA4 than 360 is.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> I frickin love this game!!!! I played it for 8 1/2 hours non stop without realizing yesterday. Everything about the game is amazing.
> 
> My friends brother is the biggest games freak ever, he can master any game after playing it for like 2 minutes. He was playing online yesterday with one of his friends from school, he gets a helicopter, flys over to his friend and picks him up then he flew it while his friend sniped people from out the chopper! I don't know how much truth there is to that but the idea of its frickin awesome isnt it!


Yea, you can do that depending where the host chooses the match, and it takes awhile to get to the chopper. Most match are 10 mins. But and friend and I did that in free roam.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there any spot in this game were there are always hookers? i cant find any and michelle is mad because stupid niko stole a cop car and got in a wreck with while driving back drunk from the bar. so i guess hes gonna have to pay for sex!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

My Nikko already fucked michelle











Curley said:


> stupid question but how the heck do you play online? As soon as I put game in, it goes straight to the mission im on in story mode...


you go to your phone and scroll down til you see multiplayer.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> stupid question but how the heck do you play online? As soon as I put game in, it goes straight to the mission im on in story mode...


you go to your phone and scroll down til you see multiplayer.
[/quote]
cool thanks man, yea I was gett'n all frustrared and sh1t...hahha

I have to agree that they could of made the care a lil more drivable. I have not chased anyone down and cuaght them yet, I always crash and they get away.

anybody know what the best car for handling is? or they the same until u get down the road into the game...


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I think the handling is a little loose on most of the cars. I like it more though, I mean if I gun it around 90 degree turns in real life I would spin out, same in this game.

I have noticed just taping the brake and pulling the e-brake when needed makes a load of difference.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Driving the car was impossible for me at first too - mostly because I just tried the accelerate the hell out of it and them jam the analog stick over full force right when I wanted to turn.... After taking it easy for a while I've started to get the hang of it.... driving is a skill in and of itself, and it brings a tear to my eye when I get a perfect powerslide around a corner.

You gotta take it easy on the gas, less is more, and pay attention to what your next move is and compensate for the cars turning/sliding/stopping abilities.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Driving the car was impossible for me at first too - mostly because I just tried the accelerate the hell out of it and them jam the analog stick over full force right when I wanted to turn.... After taking it easy for a while I've started to get the hang of it.... driving is a skill in and of itself, and it brings a tear to my eye when I get a perfect powerslide around a corner.
> 
> You gotta take it easy on the gas, less is more, and pay attention to what your next move is and compensate for the cars turning/sliding/stopping abilities.


yea i think the driving is perfect. also, remember to turn the camera and see whats around a corner before you actually start turning the car, so you dont run into sh*t


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

many a time have I blindly sped around a turn only to crash into a cop car


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i love it when your going really fast then hit a wall or something and go flying through the windshield


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

mike123 said:


> i love it when your going really fast then hit a wall or something and go flying through the windshield


The the first time I was driving a convertible I hit a pole, ejected way the F out of the car, and practically sh*t my pants irl. The stuff they programmed into this game is amazing!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hooker heaven = South Bohan after dark.. They are like cockroaches! Just wait until you can get your own dates off the internet. I am doing Carmen right now. Got into a police chase when driving her home drunk. She loved it and wanted me more bc I got into it with the cops.

What you see for clothing and restaurants is what you get on that island. It gets a lot better when you reach algonquin. Perseus has some o.k. suits to work with.

The best cars for handling are the sports cars. I don't remember the names off hand but they look like ferarris, lambos, porsche, etc.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

thnx mori!! and what u mean dates on the net? havent heard of that one. plz do tell!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

South Bohan... just like the South Bronx in real life.

Hunts Point hookers


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i found a tonne of hookers down by the docks near Brucie's car shop.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

this is so sad! i have two finals tomarrow and im still playing this fricken game and banking on a snowstorm to save me from certain GPA doom. and of course you have to be drinking so u get a head start on the day


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ShoalNotShark said:


> thnx mori!! and what u mean dates on the net? havent heard of that one. plz do tell!


Once you get to go online there is a dating site that you can use to pick up chicks. They all tell you no at first, but they come around after you can access algonquin.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I haven't banged a hooker yet. I can't wait to pound one for the first time!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> You get it for the ps3 cause its better looking and loads faster in game. Plus you don't need to have 2 360s to play it.


Fanboys really don't know when to shut up...

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33469.html?type=

The popups are much worse in the PS3 version, everything is more blurry/lower res in the PS3 version, it doesn't handle mass explosions etc as well, it's having serious problems with crashing for a lot of people, and it needs a compulsory install because the the BluRay laser can only read at 2x compared to the 12x of the 360's DVD laser, and even with the compulsory install, and the few situations where there are loading times the PS3 loads them a couple of seconds quicker, the file sizes aren't large enough to allow the speed of the hard drive to make a huge difference, so if you want your cut scene to load a couple of seconds quicker, buy the PS3 version, if not, get the 360, which also has the much anticipated DLC to come, which should be great.

They're the facts, there isn't a retort for them, as much as a fanboy might try, GTA IV is better on the 360, that's not personal opinion, it's fact derived from using the specs of both machines and a direct comparison between consoles at the same points in the game.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

UK trailer for the game, dont think its shown in the states


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> You get it for the ps3 cause its better looking and loads faster in game. Plus you don't need to have 2 360s to play it.


Fanboys really don't know when to shut up...

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33469.html?type=

The popups are much worse in the PS3 version, everything is more blurry/lower res in the PS3 version, it doesn't handle mass explosions etc as well, it's having serious problems with crashing for a lot of people, and it needs a compulsory install because the the BluRay laser can only read at 2x compared to the 12x of the 360's DVD laser, and even with the compulsory install, and the few situations where there are loading times the PS3 loads them a couple of seconds quicker, the file sizes aren't large enough to allow the speed of the hard drive to make a huge difference, so if you want your cut scene to load a couple of seconds quicker, buy the PS3 version, if not, get the 360, which also has the much anticipated DLC to come, which should be great.

They're the facts, there isn't a retort for them, as much as a fanboy might try, GTA IV is better on the 360, that's not personal opinion, it's fact derived from using the specs of both machines and a direct comparison between consoles at the same points in the game.
[/quote]

Well IGN lied in their review! The 360 version is easily better looking. Watch that bas rutten tv show in full. Its hilarious! Cant wait for the DLC this summer or fall.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Well folks im going to put this conversation to rest right now. I own a ps3 and 360, I purchased GTA for the ps3 the day it came out. I'm currently playing on a 52" 1080i panasonic plasma tv. My brother purchased GTA for 360 and brought it over so we could compare the 2 game. "NOT EVEN CLOSE" were the words out of my brother mouth, an avid 360 fan. The ps3 blew it away in terms of smoothness graphics clarity etc.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

piranawick said:


> *Well folks im going to put this conversation to rest right now*. I own a ps3 and 360, I purchased GTA for the ps3 the day it came out. I'm currently playing on a 52" 1080i panasonic plasma tv. My brother purchased GTA for 360 and brought it over so we could compare the 2 game. "NOT EVEN CLOSE" were the words out of my brother mouth, an avid 360 fan. The ps3 blew it away in terms of smoothness graphics clarity etc.


This PS3 vs 360 will never be put to rest, that's why it's so annoying to hear it all the time. The reason it will never be put to rest is ridiculously simple. Personal Preference. Opinions. There you go. No two people are alike and different people will always prefer one system over the other for their own specific reasons.

So this doesn't settle anything lol Ya you compared the games on each of the systems..just like about a million other people have done so far too. You are just 1 person and what we got is 1 mans opinion on the subject. Which is great! But it doesn't have much weight when it comes to the "which is better" battle. As does anyone elses opinion.

Either way I look at it, it's a sick looking game and I will definitley be purchasing a copy in afew months time.
Happy gaming.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

its a great game, I find myself playing it more and more.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

piranawick said:


> My brother purchased GTA for 360 and brought it over so we could compare the 2 game


You mean like in that high res video I posted comparing the same sections of the games on the two consoles in which the PS3 looks consistently worse?

I don't want to seem like a fanboy, but you can't deny a video captured raw from the console with no intervention from the TV's image processing (which brings vast variables into the equasion).


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i have to say one thing

sony fanboys are the most extreme fanboys around.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

You aint a real American if you pick Sony.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

hmmm well i took mine back already you play one you play them all.... to me... the online stuff was cool for about 1 hr but than it was not a big deal....

and i play on the 360... i think it could have been better.. and the driven sucks seem to get worest on this game than on the past ones....less control..

and the graphics are not all that good to me either thought it would be better on with the things they have done on a 360


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

bigred said:


> hmmm well i took mine back already you play one you play them all.... to me... the online stuff was cool for about 1 hr but than it was not a big deal....
> 
> and i play on the 360... i think it could have been better.. and the driven sucks seem to get worest on this game than on the past ones....less control..
> 
> and the graphics are not all that good to me either thought it would be better on with the things they have done on a 360


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

what online games you guys playing most? So far just team Deathmatch and cops and crooks for me. Any of the others good?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

The most fun I had was doing free roam and having a team that wasnt a bunch of 14 year old *******. We basically went to Time Square or whatever its called in the game, turned friendly fire off and saw how long we could hold off the police.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> You get it for the ps3 cause its better looking and loads faster in game. Plus you don't need to have 2 360s to play it.


Fanboys really don't know when to shut up...

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33469.html?type=

The popups are much worse in the PS3 version, everything is more blurry/lower res in the PS3 version, it doesn't handle mass explosions etc as well, it's having serious problems with crashing for a lot of people, and it needs a compulsory install because the the BluRay laser can only read at 2x compared to the 12x of the 360's DVD laser, and even with the compulsory install, and the few situations where there are loading times the PS3 loads them a couple of seconds quicker, the file sizes aren't large enough to allow the speed of the hard drive to make a huge difference, so if you want your cut scene to load a couple of seconds quicker, buy the PS3 version, if not, get the 360, which also has the much anticipated DLC to come, which should be great.

They're the facts, there isn't a retort for them, as much as a fanboy might try, GTA IV is better on the 360, that's not personal opinion, it's fact derived from using the specs of both machines and a direct comparison between consoles at the same points in the game.
[/quote]

Relax 360er, I got my reviews from

Quote from ign.com review

"For those wanting to know which version looks better, the edge goes to the PS3. The textures and framerate are comparable, but the PS3 has far less pop-in. The 360 has richer colors, but the PS3 has better anti-aliasing making it look a little cleaner. Because GTA IV can preload onto the PS3 hard drive, the in-game loads are faster. Don't worry Xbox owners, the load times are rarely more than 30 seconds and don't occur very often. The slight visual edge goes to PS3, but the 360 is no slouch. Either version will do you proud."

"Sure, there are framerate hitches here and there and (particularly on 360) there is some texture pop-in, but it actually runs better than I expected. "

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/869/869381p5.html

Enjoy the game on either system, both are good versions. Just a lack of QA testing causing issues for both systems which problems arised from bad coding from Rockstar not the systems faults.

Also look at the post dates, that video didn't come out till 2 days after I posted that where I've read a few articles about the ps3 looking better so chill.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> *Well folks im going to put this conversation to rest right now*. I own a ps3 and 360, I purchased GTA for the ps3 the day it came out. I'm currently playing on a 52" 1080i panasonic plasma tv. My brother purchased GTA for 360 and brought it over so we could compare the 2 game. "NOT EVEN CLOSE" were the words out of my brother mouth, an avid 360 fan. The ps3 blew it away in terms of smoothness graphics clarity etc.


This PS3 vs 360 will never be put to rest, that's why it's so annoying to hear it all the time. The reason it will never be put to rest is ridiculously simple. Personal Preference. Opinions. There you go. No two people are alike and different people will always prefer one system over the other for their own specific reasons.

So this doesn't settle anything lol Ya you compared the games on each of the systems..just like about a million other people have done so far too. You are just 1 person and what we got is 1 mans opinion on the subject. Which is great! But it doesn't have much weight when it comes to the "which is better" battle. As does anyone elses opinion.

Either way I look at it, it's a sick looking game and I will definitley be purchasing a copy in afew months time.
Happy gaming.
[/quote]

yup!!! One of the more intelligent posts ive read in a long time on here--- im so sick of the ps3 vs 360 tards--- I thought this thread was about GTA? ..... and Shepp- what are you waiting for??? GO BUY THIS GAME NOW!!! IM thinkin of faking an upset stomach so I can go home and play... nice rainy day, it would be nice to get a few hours in-


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

This was posted on another forum I visit, it made me laugh











> <PS3 fangirls hear GTA4 looks slightly better on the PS3>
> 
> "Everyone get a PS3 GTA4 looks better on it"
> 
> ...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Bas cracks me up.
I got a serious kick out of this.

"I look at him in the eye and I say listen buddy....this day of misery has just begun"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I got this game burnt a few days ago but I cant get used to the controls for 360 on it. The cars are so hard to control. I guess its becuase im used to playing them on Ps2.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> I got this game burnt a few days ago but I cant get used to the controls for 360 on it. The cars are so hard to control. I guess its becuase im used to playing them on Ps2.


how do you burn games for 360?????


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

That comparision video of 360 and PS3 does NOT have RGB "full" on, it's "limited". Check the forums its was stated. Not that I care to prove it to anyone but thats the truth. My settings look nothing like that. My blacks are rich and deep my saturation is nice. Has a glow to it.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

no trust its not that you play the ps to much... driven is just sucks on the game over all... and as you drive tha camra moves so your angle changes also.... just seems like a all the rest am glade i got my money back for th game..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

bigred said:


> no trust its not that you play the ps to much... driven is just sucks on the game over all... and as you drive tha camra moves so your angle changes also.... just seems like a all the rest am glade i got my money back for th game..


It actually just takes practice and skill. Every vehicle is controllable, which is the point. It's not supposed to be need for speed or forza. They are supposed to represent what a car would drive like. The nicer cars in the game control very well if you know what you are doing. There is a big difference between a game having bad controls versus a game having controls you just dont care for or cant get a handle on.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

bigred said:


> no trust its not that you play the ps to much... driven is just sucks on the game over all... and as you drive tha camra moves so your angle changes also.... just seems like a all the rest am glade i got my money back for th game..


No, it's just that the driving in previous GTA games was completely unrealistic, approach a corner at full speed and handbrake turn into it, brilliant.

GTA IV is more realistic, you actually need to slow down, you need to use the brakes, it sounds like it's you that's the problem, not the game.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

is neone else disappointed in the online play?

i only played it for a little bit.
\
maybe i'll give it another chance later today


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

The online play is brilliant, what modes did you play?

Like all MP though, it's largely dependent on the people you're playing with.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i played one game of cops and crooks and one team deathmatch

i'll give it abother shot

the story mode is sweet though...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Cops and crooks is my favourite, it's sh*t if you get a team full of morons and a boss who doesn't know wtf he's doing and just runs off and gets killed, it's f*cking awesome with a good team though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> i played one game of cops and crooks and one team deathmatch
> 
> i'll give it abother shot
> 
> the story mode is sweet though...


Cops n crooks is good. Just gotta get your headset to work and work with a good team, make sure to start a party mode, get your friends involved and then play.

Turf war is also a good game that makes alot of money for easily. Just go ahead, shoot the other team and steal their "bases".


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

hell ya Back, u got it? we need to play some online... i ll getatcha


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Deathmatch does suck but the other games are cool. I like Mafia Works, or try racing helicopters in GTA races. What's sucks about online on ps3 is your rank keeps resestting, at least up until last night I havent played today. I emailed Rockstar and they replied real quick and said they were new to online they're working on it and apologized.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

free roam is fun with friends. g23 and i spent a couple of hours yesterday loading up on weapons and killing everything in sight


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> free roam is fun with friends. g23 and i spent a couple of hours yesterday loading up on weapons and killing everything in sight


I wasnt invited.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you werent online man. if you were online you would have been invited. i invited everyone that was online at the time to come play.

im going online to f*ck around in a few minutes. join me if you are down


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> you werent online man. if you were online you would have been invited. i invited everyone that was online at the time to come play.
> 
> im going online to f*ck around in a few minutes. join me if you are down


what is your gamertag and do i already have you in my friends list?









dogfoodenforcer


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i find if you dont have a good tv the grapics are horrbile


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> you werent online man. if you were online you would have been invited. i invited everyone that was online at the time to come play.
> 
> im going online to f*ck around in a few minutes. join me if you are down


what is your gamertag and do i already have you in my friends list?









dogfoodenforcer








[/quote]

that is correct

dogfoodenforcer


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

puff ive gotten two or three invites from you, but every time i try to join it says cant connect to game or some sh*t like that...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


> puff ive gotten two or three invites from you, but every time i try to join it says cant connect to game or some sh*t like that...


damn. we'll try next time. ill invite you to party mode or something. it seems to work sometimes, then not work other times.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Curley said:


> hell ya Back, u got it? we need to play some online... i ll getatcha


Yea, I'll probably be on alittle tonight and maybe more on wednesday night. Send me an invite or I'll send you one if I see you online.


----------

